# Canada restricts nicotine levels



## Hooked (23/12/20)

"... The Federal government announced it is moving to restrict nicotine levels to a maximum concentration of 20mg/mL for vaping products manufactured, imported, or packaged for sale in Canada.

In this episode of RegWatch Darryl Tempest, executive director and lead advocate from the Canadian Vaping Association discusses the impact of the proposed nicotine cap and provides a roundup of the fight against flavour bans and vape taxes sprouting up in provinces across the country.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

